# Poll> What is the best color variation of a scorp?



## micjoe (Feb 1, 2006)

B.Jacksoni
C.Gracilis
T.sylvestris
Other 


What does everyone think is the most appealing and beautiful scorpion, with best color variations?

I have C.Gracilis, and b.jacksoni shown below, very beautiful,


----------



## G. Carnell (Feb 1, 2006)

personally, i like the Costa rican C.marg morph! ;p


----------



## The Juice (Feb 1, 2006)

I voted for B.Jacksoni, The are the best looking Scorp I've seen so far especially when they are you & have red & black camo.


----------



## xVOWx (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm partial to vivid reds, I would definately like to see a specimen of Alacran tartarus in real life some day( http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/a_tartarus.jpg ) , perhaps even own one, but since they only live in a series of caves in (I think) a national park that probably won't happen, even removing a single specimen probably would be bad for the population also. Back to the topic, B.jacksoni and P.cavimanus are on about the same page with me.


----------



## BaronFel181 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hmmmm, Tityus ocelote or Centruroides arctimanus methinks.


----------



## Normski2020uk (Feb 8, 2006)

I have limited experiance with many specis of scorp, but My 2 Emps, are beautifull. Both jet balck, utill the sun or strong light hits them, them my male is a great emerald green, and my female has a dark red almost brown sheen to her.


----------



## ScorpDemon (Feb 8, 2006)

Normski2020uk said:
			
		

> my female has a dark red almost brown sheen to her.


could be coming up on a molt.

my vote went for B. jacksoni


----------



## bengerno (Feb 9, 2006)

A freshly molted Rhopalurus junceus.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 9, 2006)

My fav colors are black&yellow like Centruroides bicolor and red&brown like B.jacksoni.
I have three B.jacksoni, they are very beautiful.


----------



## skinheaddave (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been partial to Opistophthalmus karrooensis for a while.  You always have to be careful evaluating the appearance of scorpions based on photographs, but there are four pictures on Scorpion Files from three different sources and all four pics show the bold contrast in colour.  Unfortunately, the potential for these becoming available is slim and even if specimens did appear in the pet trade, they would most certainly be illegally obtained.

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/o_karrooensis2.jpg
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/visser/o_austerus(f).jpg

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## quiz (Feb 9, 2006)

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> I've been partial to Opistophthalmus karrooensis for a while.  You always have to be careful evaluating the appearance of scorpions based on photographs, but there are four pictures on Scorpion Files from three different sources and all four pics show the bold contrast in colour.  Unfortunately, the potential for these becoming available is slim and even if specimens did appear in the pet trade, they would most certainly be illegally obtained.
> 
> http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/o_karrooensis2.jpg
> http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/visser/o_austerus(f).jpg
> ...


I like that scorpion.  Her colors beautiful.


----------



## fleshstain (Feb 9, 2006)

i used to love the flat black color of my the A. mauritanicus i used to have....she was built perfect too....long thin pincers....narrow and slim body....HUGE tail....and a tiny lil stinger that you almost couldn't see....


----------



## Jmadson13 (Feb 9, 2006)

R. junceus for sure


----------



## jojobear (Oct 29, 2006)

Rhopalurus junceus so I voted other.


----------



## JSN (Oct 29, 2006)

pssh, its all about the A.A. hector morph...


----------



## CopperInMyVeins (Oct 29, 2006)

Tityus ocelote, lots of pretty ones out there, but this is about the wildest looking I've seen.
http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/t_ocelote.jpg


----------



## musihuto (Oct 29, 2006)

i voted b. jacksoni...  from a slightly more objective perspective, i would say t. sylvestris is equally appealing.  personally though, i like red a lot better than blue!  i'm also a huge fan of h. jayakari salei!  

                - munis


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Oct 30, 2006)

fresh moult lychas scutilus? haha a


----------



## HackoDis (Nov 2, 2006)

Black allllllll the way baby.....

My emperor is an awesome black, it's a little scary. It's not goosebumbs or anything else with the other species.

Plus it's more exciting to see them own there prey ;P


----------



## Normski2020uk (Nov 2, 2006)

Haveing just witnessed my first Emp moult,  i have to say that pure/briliant white coulour is amazing. If only you could get pur whit scorps!!!


----------



## Thiscordia (Nov 2, 2006)

I will have to say H. jayakari salei

http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/h_jayakari3.jpg

Who wouldn't like to have one of this beauties?
-.Raul


----------



## RodG (Nov 2, 2006)

Well, for me it's a toss up between Rhopalurus junceus and Tityus ocelote.


----------



## P.jasonius (Nov 25, 2006)

All white scorpion, here it is.  This company claims to sell S. mesaensis arizona variety that is all white.  Looks like it just came out of a molt to me, I'm going to have to order a few of these.  
This takes my vote, assuming it is valid:  S. mesaensis pale morph.
Here's the link:
http://www.goldenphoenixexotica.com/smesa.jpg


----------



## H. cyaneus (Nov 26, 2006)

P.jasonius said:


> All white scorpion, here it is.  This company claims to sell S. mesaensis arizona variety that is all white.  Looks like it just came out of a molt to me, I'm going to have to order a few of these.
> This takes my vote, assuming it is valid:  S. mesaensis pale morph.
> Here's the link:
> http://www.goldenphoenixexotica.com/smesa.jpg


I believe that was right after a molt.

I'd have to go with anything that comes in red or black.

Mike


----------



## musihuto (Nov 26, 2006)

that picture looks like it was taken with partial UV lighting, no?  :? 

             cheers! 
                        - munis



P.jasonius said:


> All white scorpion, here it is.  This company claims to sell S. mesaensis arizona variety that is all white.  Looks like it just came out of a molt to me, I'm going to have to order a few of these.
> This takes my vote, assuming it is valid:  S. mesaensis pale morph.
> Here's the link:
> http://www.goldenphoenixexotica.com/smesa.jpg


----------



## marcelo_987 (Nov 26, 2006)

Freshly molted Centruroides bicolor:razz:


----------



## shadowcaster (Nov 26, 2006)

hottentotta trilineatus!


----------



## zilch (Nov 26, 2006)

shadowcaster said:


> hottentotta trilineatus!


ditto! like c.bicolor as well


----------



## Andre2 (Nov 27, 2006)

Really, the nicest scorpion on earth must be Uroplectes formosus! 
Tityus what?..., haha..


----------



## zilch (Nov 27, 2006)

Andre2 said:


> Really, the nicest scorpion on earth must be Uroplectes formosus!
> Tityus what?..., haha..


andre2, any pictures of u.formosus?

*edit*

ok nvm...got it here: http://www.geocities.com/mcgscorpions/Uformosus.html


----------



## Andre2 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, that's my baby!!


----------



## Brian S (Nov 28, 2006)

Thiscordia said:


> I will have to say H. jayakari salei
> 
> http://www.ub.ntnu.no/scorpion-files/h_jayakari3.jpg
> 
> ...


You like these?








RodG said:


> Well, for me it's a toss up between Rhopalurus junceus and Tityus ocelote.


Yeah Rj is the best. How can any of you all say that anything comes even close to this;P


----------



## CaptainChaos (Nov 28, 2006)

Show off 

I´m waiting for my Rhopalurus junceus to grow up and hoping to get some Hottentotta jayakari salei in the future.. Although jayakari salei is a Androctonus australis "Hector morph" wannabe


----------

